# [A-Shattrath] Levelstopp-Gilde "from Classic to End"



## Illiya (23. Januar 2015)

*"from Classic to End"*
 
Du willst nicht mehr mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch die Welt von Warcraft hetzen? WoD langweilt dich jetzt schon oder hat dir nicht das gebracht was du dir erhofft hattest? Du willst wieder richtig Spaß am Spiel haben und mit Gleichgesinnten längst vergangene Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen? Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!
 
*Allgemeines:*
Wir, die Levelstopp-Gilde "from Classic to End" vom Server Shattrath, können dir all dies bieten und noch viel mehr. Unter anderem bestreiten gemeinsam alte Instanzen und Raids, vertreiben uns die Zeit mit kleinen Events und sind allzeit bereit uns gegenseitig zu unterstützen.
 
Um unsere Mitstreiter näher an einander zu führen schreiben wir unsere eigenen Abenteuer in Form einer Gildengeschichte die immer wieder durch Events im Spiel erweitert wird. SPAß und GEMEINSCHAFT wird bei uns groß geschrieben und wir legen sehr großen Wert auf einen guten Umgang untereinander. Jeder soll sich in dieser Gilde wohl fühlen und mit Spaß und Freude an der Sache mitwirken.
 
*Infos:*
Die Gilde wurde am 12.04.2014 gegründet
Unser momentaner Levelstopp liegt bei L*evel 70. *
 
Raidtage:
Sonntags, Hauptraid (schwarzer Tempel)
Donnerstags, 2. Raid (Verschiedenes)
Dienstags, Twinkraid sobald Raids dafür freigegeben werden
 
Es ist bei uns keine Pflicht an den Raids teilzunehmen, das kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, man sollte nur kurz Bescheid geben 
 
Dafür ist der Besitzt von Ts bei uns Pflicht, da Bosserklärungen in Raids bzw. auch Szenen unserer Events sich im Ts abspielen. Natürlich wird keiner gezwungen mit uns zu reden, uns hören reicht vollkommen aus 
 
Das ziehen lassen von anderen ist verboten um allen Mitgliedern die gleichen Chancen zu bieten.
**NEU** Man darf mittlerweile Level-Gear bis zum LvL60 tragen.
 
*Wir suchen:*
Uns geht es nicht um das perfekte Setup, sondern einfach um den Spielspaß und dazu gehört nun mal, dass man eine Klasse spielt, welche einem die meiste Freude bereitet. Somit sollte jeder spielen was ihm am meisten Spaß macht. Bei uns sind alle Klassen und Rassen erlaubt, somit könnt ihr euch nach belieben austoben!
 
Wer sich einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen möchte wie wir bisher bestückt sind, kann hier vorbeischauen:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/shattrath/from_Classic_to_End/roster [/size]
 
Es wird von keinem verlangt hauptberuflich unserer Gilde zu dienen. Wir haben schon viele Mitglieder mit Kindern, Schichtarbeit oder die noch mit anderen Chars, darunter auch 100er oder auf der Horde, unterwegs sind.
 
*Kontakt:*
Haben wir dich neugierig gemacht und du denkst, dass du dich genau mit einem solchen Projekt identifizieren kannst. Worauf wartest du dann noch!
 
Ingame Kontakte:

Galnus (GunoX#2203)
Rilo
Mausél
Tetch (Enphadei#2919)

Ireliya
 
Des weiteren kann man sich auf unserer Homepage bewerben/vorstellen und einen kleinen Eindruck von unserem Gildengeschehen bekommen.

http://wowgilden.net/fromclassictoend          


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ireliya - from Classic to End


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 

so für nebenbei wäre das doch ganz nett, sofern man keine Raidanwesendheitpflicht hat. Ist das Leveln bis Level 70 mit Levelgear erlaubt?

 

LG


----------



## Illiya (26. Januar 2015)

Hi,

 

erst mal entschuldige ich mich für die späte Antwort.

 

Also in unsere Raids sind keine Pflicht. Wer nicht mit möchte muss das auch nicht, allerdings wäre es natürlich vorteilhaft wenn man sich dann einfach abmeldet damit die Raidleitung bescheid weiß. Zur Zeit gehen wir Sonntags nach Karazhan und sobald die nächsten Raids dazu kommen weitet sich das auf Sonntag und Donnerstag aus.

 

Sobald du unserer Gilde beitrittst ist es nicht mehr gestattet Level-Gear zu tragen. Wenn du es aber unbedingt nutzen möchtest, kannst du außerhalb der Gilde bis max. LvL 60 leveln und erst dann zu uns stoßen.

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen ausreichend beantworten. Falls es dir immer noch zu sagt, kannst du gerne eine kleine Bewerbung auf unserer Homepage hinterlassen 

 

Grüße Ireliya


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo, hatte schon mit einem eurer Offis geschrieben und daher kein Interesse mehr  Aber danke.


----------



## Illiya (9. Februar 2015)

*Update*

 

Gestern haben sich unsere tapferen Streiter dem Kampf gegen Magtheridon und Gruul gestellt und sind als Sieger daraus hervor gegangen! 

 

Zudem hat sich unsere Gildenleitung noch eine neues Event einfallen lassen, mit dem wir neben dem schon bestehenden Zahlenspiel unsere Taschen etwas füllen können. Also weckt den Jäger in euch, packt die Waffen aus und geht auf Rare-Jagd! 

 

Bald werden wir auch unsere epische Gildengeschichte weiterführen und wer weiß was uns dort alles erwartet...

 

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt? Dann meldet euch bei uns!

 

Grüße Ireliya


----------



## Illiya (16. März 2015)

*Update*

 

Die Hexe ist tot! Die Hexe ist tot!

Unserer Streitmacht hat den Sieg gegen Lady Vashj die Nagahexe errungen, somit muss Illidan nun leider auf ihre Hilfe verzichten 

 

Wir sind natürlich immer noch auf der Suche nach Unterstützung, denn es liegen noch starke Gegner vor uns!

 

Grüße Ireliya


----------



## Illiya (1. April 2015)

*April, April der macht was er will!*

Naja es stimmt nicht ganz aber bei uns stehen im April wieder viele tolle Sachen an.

Am 09.04. haben wir ein Event geplant das sich die grüne Schatzjagd nennt, was genau sich dahinter verbirgt ist noch geheim 

Am 12.04. ist es dann soweit unsere Gilde wird 1 Jahr alt und natürlich wird kräftig gefeiert!

Mitte April wagen wir den nächsten Schritt und besuchen das erste mal die Festung der Stürme mit unserem Raid. Wir sind gespannt was uns hier für ein Schwierigkeitsgrad auferlegt wird.

Auch unser Karazhan Challangemode läuft wieder an, nach dem ein paar Änderungen an den Regeln vorgenommen wurden. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Karazhan Raid ohne die dicke Epicausrüstung. Wir wollen so einen Raid für die Leute schaffen die eine Herausforderung suchen und mal wieder die alten Taktiken und ihr gesamtes Fähigkeiten Potenzial nutzen wollen.

Natürlich suchen wir immer noch dringend nach Verstärkung! Die Raids werden nicht leichter und auch Events machen natürlich wesentlich mehr Spaß wenn viele daran teilnehmen. Wir unterstützen unsere Neulinge so gut wir nur können, damit sie sich wohl fühlen und wenn gewollt schnellst möglich die Raids mit uns bestreiten können.

Wir gehen auch noch die Classic Raids, wenn z.B. noch jemand die alten T-Sets oder den Ruf draus benötigt. Eine einfache Anfrage im Forum reicht meist aus um ein paar Mitstreiter zu finden.

Liebe Grüße Ireliya


----------



## Illiya (19. Mai 2015)

*Der Hyjal ruft!*

 

und natürlich folgt unsere tapfere Raidgruppe diesem Ruf.

Am 14.6. wagen wir unsere ersten Schritte in den Hyjal und hoffen auf neue Abenteuer und Herausforderungen! 

Zur Zeit besteht unsere Raidgruppe meistens aus um die 20 Mann und wir gehen jeden Sonntag Festung der Stürme. Danach werden im Wechsel SSC und Maggi/Gruul gemacht, um jedem noch die Chance auf T-Teile und ähnlichem aus den vorhergehenden Raids zu ermöglichen.

 

Dienstags wird meistens Kara gegangen, um Nachzügler und Twinks noch ein wenig Equip zu verschaffen.

Für Twinks offene Raids sind Kara, Gruul und Maggi.

 

Der Donnerstag ist zur Zeit nicht fest besetzt und kann für Verschiedenes wie Classic Raids oder ähnlichem besetzt werden, wenn Interesse besteht.

 

Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitstreiter und hoffen das uns noch einige anschließen, immerhin steht uns jetzt T-6 bevor und wir können jeden fähigen Streiter gebrauchen


----------



## Illiya (12. August 2015)

*Illidan wir kommen!*

 

Am 02.08.2015 hat unsere Gilde das erste mal den schwarzen Tempel besucht und hat 6/9 Bossen die Stirn geboten! Diesen Sonntag wagen wir es ein zweites Mal.

 

Zudem haben wir Zuwachs in Form einer kleinen Gnomin namens Chippsi bekommen die uns ständig mit ihren Abenteuern und Events auf trapp hält. Auch unsere Gildengeschichte wird dem nächst weiter gehen, man kann gespannt sein was passiert!

 

Ein neues Mini-Projekt im Projekt haben wir auch gestartet. Es heißt Relax und ist dazu gedacht mit einem Twink oder auch Main von LvL 1 an sich genug Zeit zu lassen, um alles zu machen was WoW so bietet. In diesem Projekt ist man ein kleiner Selbstversorger und nutzt nur das was man selbst oder die anderen in diesem Projekt findet.

 

Wir suchen natürlich weiterhin nach Verstärkung und freuen uns über jede Bewerbung


----------

